# Leiurus quinquestriatus (Deathstalker Scorpion)



## BrianS (Jan 19, 2005)

Anyone else here keep tarantulas or scorpions?


----------



## Leah (Jan 19, 2005)

We've got a few tarantulas - but you already knew that


----------



## Andrew (Jan 19, 2005)

Ive got 3 Chaco Goldenknee slings, and I used to have an emperor scorpion.


----------



## Jesse (Jan 19, 2005)

I have many many tarantulas representing 16 species


----------



## BrianS (Jan 20, 2005)

hehe I figured that there were a few here that kept them


----------



## Birdfly (Jan 22, 2005)

Yeh i have a couple of Hystocrates hercules, but i've kept and bred many other invertibrates and reptiles. Before i met my girlfriend i had a 7ft water monitor living in my front room in a 17 ft container, Tokay geckoes running loose breeding n singing all over the house, that has to be experianced. Razer the water monitor i had for eight years he went from homicidle maniac to kitten in a few years and would take pilchards from my fingertips[very very stupid thing to do though] he now lives in the canarys in a private collection thanks to proteus reptile rescue...and myself [£750.00]

Also kept a lot of Theraphosa blondi &amp; pseudotheraphosa apophisis goliaths.


----------



## looseyfur (Jan 22, 2005)

brian I think we know each other from arachnopets...

heck I have kept mad ammounts of T's... just dont anylonger.

also kept more then a few scorps in my day.

concentrating on mantids and true spiders for now...

I am sure alot of folks here keep other stuff as well. good post.

loooooosey

:twisted:


----------



## BrianS (Jan 25, 2005)

Hey Loosey, how are you doiing? Good to see you again


----------



## looseyfur (Jan 25, 2005)

always good to see you around Brian....

now mail me some spiders and no one will be hurt hehehe

muhaha

~loosey


----------

